# mapquest



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I am having so much trouble with mapquest. Since the new edition, it is a fight to get directions. Typing in start point to where your are going takes 10 to 15 minutes if you can do it. When I try to type in the starting point, nothing happens, it is like my keyboard is not working. If I don't use a recent as my starting point, it is impossible. Is there any other program that will get directions?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

maps.google.com
wego.here.com


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Try ==> https://www.google.com/maps/dir/


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks, I will check these out.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

frank b said:


> I am having so much trouble with mapquest. Since the new edition, it is a fight to get directions. Typing in start point to where your are going takes 10 to 15 minutes if you can do it. When I try to type in the starting point, nothing happens, it is like my keyboard is not working. If I don't use a recent as my starting point, it is impossible. Is there any other program that will get directions?


That's my experience too. It used to be work well. They've monetized Mapquest to the point it's useless. I wonder how their income projections are working out.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

When Yahoo dropped maps, and therefore Mapquest, along with Google and Apple doing mobile maps, things have been going downhill ever since for them. Google and Apple maps are far superior. Mapquest today finds itself in 'zombie' status. Only a matter of time.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I use WAZE - free app for your phone. Never failed me. Even lets me know if there's a car or cop on the roadside. 

I used to go to mapquest as a back up for my Garmin as it would sometimes lead me into never never land. 

https://www.waze.com/


----------

